

Fanout.io Emerges From Private Beta, Provides Real-Time Push CDN - 650REDHAIR
http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/10/fanout-emerges-from-private-beta-provides-real-time-push-service/

======
guptaneil
Reading that PR release and their landing page, there are so many unanswered
questions.

How is this different from PubNub or Pusher, which also provide push as a
service? What is the pricing for the service? Are there first-party libraries
for popular languages?

~~~
jkarneges
Hey there. The main difference is that Fanout is invisible to clients. You
explicitly choose the data transports and formats. This makes it well-suited
for fronting public APIs, since you're in control of the interface. Our
codebase is also open source.

This article goes into good detail about the reference implementation for our
HTTP transport: [http://blog.fanout.io/2013/04/09/an-http-reverse-proxy-
for-r...](http://blog.fanout.io/2013/04/09/an-http-reverse-proxy-for-
realtime/)

Although it could be made more apparent, we have Python and Node libraries in
our GitHub: [https://github.com/fanout/](https://github.com/fanout/)

Also RealCrowd developed a .NET library:
[https://github.com/realcrowd/grip.net](https://github.com/realcrowd/grip.net)

~~~
camus2
kudos for being opensource.that's in my opinion the right model.try localy
then scale in the cloud!

------
aaronbrethorst
Cool, but what does this have to do with OneBusAway? (the service depicted in
the monitor in the photo accompanying the article).

~~~
650REDHAIR
(Fanout guy here)

We're not sure! We're not working with OneBusAway, but I think the author of
the article was trying to convey a sense of realtime with that image.

Sorry for the confusion!

~~~
aaronbrethorst
No sweat. I'm actually one of the developers on the iOS version of the app and
was just sort of surprised to see it at the top of the article!

------
jkarneges
We're here if anyone has questions. :)

~~~
egeozcan
Do you have any information about pricing?

~~~
650REDHAIR
Currently free for testing or low volume production use. We'll be rolling out
our pricing page in the near future!

We really want this to be the easiest and most cost effective way to scale
realtime so if you have a specific use case in mind we'd love to hear more!

